# My hedgehog bit me, now what?



## abbygillardi13 (Sep 20, 2015)

Hello all! Im a new hedgie owner, just got one yesterday from his previous owners. He's about 8 months. I put my hand near him so he could sniff me and decided to bite and latch on to my finger. It broke the skin, but not too badly. Only one drop of blood. It was probably my fault cause it startled me and I jerked my hand away, wasn't expecting that. I have since read about what to do if it happens! Today it's red and sore. My question is, are hedgehog bites something you need to go to a doctor for when it happens? Or is washing with soap and water and applying neosporin enough? Im not sure if hedgehog bites can get infected or make you sick like some other small animals? It just has me a bit worried. I do struggle with anxiety, so I tend to overthink things sometimes. But any advice/help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Treat it the same as any other wound that was deep enough to bleed. Clean it and bandage. There's not anything special about hedgehog bites, but with any cut there's always a possibility of infection. But as long as you cleaned it you should be fine. Keep an eye on it and if it looks like it needs additional treatment take any necessary additional steps.

But really, it's likely nothing to worry about.


----------



## Jaimemuffin (Sep 11, 2015)

I just wanted to add that you need to be up to date on your tetanus shot. Animal bites can carry tetanus.


----------



## Ghost (Jan 28, 2015)

You'll be fine. If the swelling doesn't go away I suggest going to a 24hr clinic. That is if you are feeling paranoid. I myself have been bitten by cats, ferrets, hamsters, etc. and I never had to go to the doctor. My mom just has be take benadryl and I'm all good. 
Take it slow with your new hedgie. Move slow and try using a towel to handle her for now. I also suggest putting one of your dirty shirts in her cage so she can get comfortable with your sent. Check out YouTube vids on how to tame your hedgie. Hedgehogs really are worth the effort you put into them. Trust me. I also struggle with anxiety so I understand your worry.


----------

